# Brushed out a lil brushbox today, helcam video



## Ekka (Aug 1, 2007)

Went up to the sunshine coast and worked for another guy, nice change being close to the beach and working on sand. Fun job.

2mins and 11mb WMV

www.palmtreeservices.com.au/video/brushboxwithhelcam.wmv[/QUOTE]


----------



## moose#1 (Aug 2, 2007)

*cool video*



Ekka said:


> Went up to the sunshine coast and worked for another guy, nice change being close to the beach and working on sand. Fun job.
> 
> 2mins and 11mb WMV
> 
> www.palmtreeservices.com.au/video/brushboxwithhelcam.wmv



like the video and the music ,the background music with the saw screamin adds the perfect touch.


----------



## ggttp (Aug 2, 2007)

Nice vid. Cool Helmet cam.


----------



## Ekka (Aug 3, 2007)

Yeah, you need one for those jobs you do! Get a birds eye view.


----------



## jrparbor04 (Aug 3, 2007)

was that a running bowline i seen????


----------



## Ekka (Aug 3, 2007)

Running bowline cinched off with Blakes hitch.


----------



## jrparbor04 (Aug 3, 2007)

nice,,,,like the hitch behind the bowline,,,,keeps it safe and also super adjustable,,,,i use the blakes when i climb for my climbing line,,,you use tree gaffs or pole gaffs? i prefer pole gaffs most of the time unless a thick bard such as cottonwood


----------



## Ekka (Aug 3, 2007)

I have both short and long gaffs, prefer climbing on the shorts though.


----------



## DonnyO (Aug 20, 2007)

*sweeeeet*

nice hand work on the limbs. truly you know your stuff. I like how your topping cuts fit almost perfectly into the space you are working with....in all your vids..........


----------



## reachtreeservi (Sep 29, 2007)

ekka , You are the man! Great soundtrak, as always.Entertainment at it's finest, plus I almost always learn something watching your vids. One question,
Do have a url for the helmet cam company? I've got to have one!


----------



## Ekka (Oct 1, 2007)

Here's a link to the camera place I bought from.

http://www.helmetcameras.com.au/

I bought what is called the SIX DAY PACK.

But things do change and are different in USA, you see, we use PAL and you use NTSC.

We use 576 horizontal line cameras and you use 480.

IF you'd like more detail just email me. Thanks.

PS: That camera seems to handle shadow and light variation very well and has good focus.


----------

